# Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Aufgrund der Abwesenheit einiger Kollegen haben die Verbliebenen natürlich ein bisschen mehr zu tun. Während Raff versucht auch Physx mit Radeon-Grafikkarten nutzen zu können, freut sich Daniel über einen neuen Arbeits-PC. Wir anderen müssen leider noch bis Ende November warten, bis wir auch mal neue Hardware erhalten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## Ion (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Och, eine HD-7970-GHz Passiv zu kühlen wäre doch mal eine Herausforderung 
Und der gute Raff liest Korrektur, das hab ich auch schon hinter mir

Weiter so, jede Woche interessant auf´s neue


----------



## awacs (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Uuurghs Bekommt ihr alle FSC Rechner?


----------



## derP4computer (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



> In Zukunft sollen alle Kollegen mit neuen Komplett-PCs ausgestattet werden, ............


Wenn es da nicht stehen würde, würde ich sagen .......... ist nicht wahr.
Das klingt in etwa so, als ob die Mitarbeiter von Mercedes-Benz alle VW-Polo fahren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Ion schrieb:


> Och, eine HD-7970-GHz Passiv zu kühlen wäre doch mal eine Herausforderung


 
Das wäre schon möglich, schätze ich. Man müsste ein sehr gutes Exemplar nehmen, das kräftig undervolten (Lastverbrauch bis 150 Watt), dann einen dicken Nachrüstkühler draufpacken und das Teil dann in ein sehr gut belüftetes Gehäuse stecken. "Richtig" passiv kühlen, d.h. ohne Durchzug im Case, lassen sich ja nicht mal Karten im 100-Watt-Bereich. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Amigo (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Was für Hardware ist denn im alten und neuen Arbeits-PC so verbaut? Wär mal interessant...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Die alten sind bei uns in der Redaktion Marke "Eigenbau". Da geht's mit P4-Prozessoren  los, über Core 2, bis hin zum ersten Knecht mit i5-2500K. Mit diesem Wildwuchs sind wir im Hause aber allein. Die neuen haben eine Ivy und 8 GiB RAM, was sie echt sexy macht. Ich schreibe meine Artikel übrigens "stilecht" auf einem übertakten (!) C2D E6600 – von tweakenden Nerds für tweakende Nerds. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die alten sind bei uns in der Redaktion Marke "Eigenbau". Da geht's mit P4-Prozessoren  los, über getunte (!) Core 2 Duos, bis hin zum ersten Knecht mit i5-2500K. Die neuen haben eine Ivy und 8 GiB RAM, was sie echt sexy macht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
SSDs auch? Ansonsten nicht sexy. ^^


----------



## beren2707 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wie ich mich auf das Radeon-Special freue; hoffentlich sind ein paar gute Tweaks dabei.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich sehe viel RadeonPro in diesem Artikel [/hellsehen]


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> SSDs auch? Ansonsten nicht sexy. ^^



Keinen Platz für feines Artikelmaterial zu haben ist besonders unsexy. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Wie ich mich auf das Radeon-Special freue; hoffentlich sind ein paar gute Tweaks dabei.


 
 Wird dir gefallen, da bin ich sicher. 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich sehe viel RadeonPro in diesem Artikel [/hellsehen]


 
Du solltest mit dieser Fähigkeit Geld machen!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

PCGH_Raff welche PhysX Treiber Kombi mit Radeon und Physx willst du denn nutzen??
Und welchen treibermod nimmst du??


----------



## Klarostorix (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> PCGH_Raff welche PhysX Treiber Kombi mit Radeon und Physx willst du denn nutzen??
> Und welchen treibermod nimmst du??


 Nicht fragen, PCGH kaufen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Gordon, dein Mod-Treiber hat natürlich seinen Auftritt. Hat sich Stephan wegen der Karten gemeldet? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Gibt Core i5-3570er samt 8 GB und Win7 x64 ... das sollte erst mal reichen


----------



## Bandicoot (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Freu mich auch auf die neue Ausgabe denn die Aktuelle hab ich schon durch seit ner Woche  War aber wieder sehr interressant. 
Und sehr cool von euch das Ihr mein Artikel an den Spieleonkel über Spielemäuse für "Riesen Patschen" abgedruckt habt. 
Fühle mich geehrt  
So, ich Laboriere dann auch mal weiter, schließlich Prüfen sich die Proben nicht allein ! 
Grüße von Arbeit!


----------



## Amigo (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Mit nem P4 geht's los in eurem Rechnern... dann wird es wirklich Zeit für ein Update. 
Aber damit seid ihr noch relativ gut dran, wenn ich an meinen alten Rechenknecht auf Arbeit denke... 
AMD Duron 1,4GHz, 384 MB Ram und Intel Onboard... man war ich glücklich als der E8400 mit 2 GB Ram und ner 8600GT kam... 

Much Fun!


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Och quält euch nicht mit der Drecksarbeit, schickt die HD-7970 einfach mal rüber ich kümmer mich dann. Man muss doch helfen


----------



## XXTREME (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Radeon und PhysX....PCGH ist gekauft .


----------



## Ion (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Radeon und PhysX....PCGH ist gekauft .


 Wobei das absolut nichts neues ist. Ich hab damals bereits einer HD 4890 eine 8800GTX als Physx-Beschleuniger zur Seite gestellt (bis beide Karten überhitzten )


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Radeon? Ich hab hier ja ne HD 5870 rumfliegen, vllt bringt ihr mich ja auf den Geschmack. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich mir den Treiber nochmal antun will. Das wird sich zeigen 

Komplett Pc's? Uargh


----------



## DarkScorpion (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Na dann warte ich mal bis der Postbote mir meine PCGH in den Briefkasten schmeisst (Habe noch ne GF 9800 bei mir rumfliegen) und dann schaue ich mal ob ich die mit meiner Radeon paaren kann


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wenn Physx jetzt auch noch sinnvoll und vor allem in meinen Spielen vorhanden wäre...


----------



## Kondar (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Hatte es damals mit einer HD 5870 und ner Nv Karte (glaube war ne 8800 GTX) probiert.
Gab mehr Ärger als Vorteile; bin mal gespannt ob das nun besser klappt.


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



awacs schrieb:


> Uuurghs Bekommt ihr alle FSC Rechner?



FSC... Was ist da?!?! Diese Firma kenne ich nicht  

Die Kurzbezeichnung lautet inzwischen FTS (Fujitsu Technology Solutions)  Die Komplettrechner sind zudem wirklich nicht schlecht und sogar mit Mainboards aus deutscher Produktion (Standort Augsburg).


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wenn Physx jetzt auch noch sinnvoll und vor allem in meinen Spielen vorhanden wäre...


 
Genau das ist es ja.
Ich kenne kein einziges Game wo PhysX gut aussieht, meistens ist einfach nur übertrieben damit der Kunde WOW sagen kann. Aber so ist dass, wenn Hersteller ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen.


----------



## Locuza (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Und ich kenne kein einziges Game wo ich sagen würde lieber ohne, anstatt mit PhysX


----------



## Antichrist (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Genau das ist es ja.
> Ich kenne kein einziges Game wo PhysX gut aussieht, meistens ist einfach nur übertrieben damit der Kunde WOW sagen kann. Aber so ist dass, wenn Hersteller ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen.


 
Dann kennst Du eher KEINE Games würde ich sagen...

Spontaneinfall:
In Batman Arkham City sieht Physx SOWAS von GENIAL aus, ohne geht GAR NICHT!

Und btw: Wer ner ATI-Karte für Physx ne NV-Karte zustecken... WIEVIEL NERD muss dazu in einem Stecken??
Wer Physx haben will kauft sich gleiche ne vernünftige Graka und verzichtet einfach auf ATI Kram, fertig.

Und alle ATI-Jünger sind sowieso i.d.R. felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass es nichts gibt, was man gebrauchen könnte, wenn es nicht von AMD/ATI kommt... 
Bin ich jetzt ein wenig böse wenn ich dabei gerade an die massive Entlassungswelle dieses "Qualitätsproduzenten" denke? 

Hmmm...
Bei reichlicher Überlegung...
Wann immer die ATI Karte nicht (richtig) läuft, könnte man dann ja auch gänzlich zum Spielen auf die NV-Zweitkarte umschalten 
Z. B. wieder mal aktuell bei Dishonored (und jeder zweiten anderen Neuerscheinung) 

P.S. JA! Ich will provozieren


----------



## Ion (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Antichrist schrieb:


> Spontaneinfall:
> In Batman Arkham City sieht Physx SOWAS von GENIAL aus, ohne geht GAR NICHT!
> 
> Und btw: Ner ATI-Karte für Physx ne NV-Karte zustecken... WIEVIEL NERD muss dazu in einem Stecken??
> Wer Physx haben will kauft sich gleiche ne vernünftige Graka und verzichtet einfach auf ATI Kram, fertig.


 
Klar sieht Physx in Batman geil aus, ich spiele es mit meiner *AMD* Karte ohne Physx und soll ich dir was sagen? Es sieht immer noch geil aus 

Frage:
Was würdest du denn tun? Du rüstest angenommen von einer GTX 460 auf, auf eine HD 7950 sagen wir (wegen dem guten P/L Verhältnis), bekommst deine 460 aber nicht los. 
Warum nicht als Physx Beschleuniger nutzen?

Die AMD Karte lässt sich besser takten als eine GTX 670, du sparst 100€ und das Spiel läuft mit übertaktung der Karte sogar noch schneller 

Ist jetzt nur nen Beispiel, aber daran sieht man das Physx mit einer 2. Graka gar nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## Antichrist (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bei Ebay bekommt man JEDE Karte los, Beispiel also recht sinnlos. BTW bekommt man dort auch JEDE Karte verdammt günstig. Kurs beobachten und Kauf-/Verkaufsgeschick sind alles.
Kaufe Grafikkarten seit etlichen Jahren NUR dort  (Händler gibts dort auch, sowie Garantie)

Batman sieht sicherlich auch ohne Physx oder DX11 noch gut aus, aber speziell in diesem Spiel "erfreue" ich mich wirklich jedesmal an den Physx Effekten. Sind einfach zu schön.


----------



## FKY2000 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

@antichrist

schonmal per eyefintiy gezockt? Nein? ohhhhh...das tut mir leid für dich 

wenn ich zwischen ef und physx wählen müsste (um exemplarisch auf die AMD/nvidia-exklusiven Features einzugehen)...auf physx könnte ich schon eher verzichten. wird m.E. überbewertet...arkham city (als beispiel) per ef is geiler als auf single-moni mit physx

und nein, th und nvidia surround kommen absolut NICHT an EF ran !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Du kannst mit einer Kepler-Karte auch auf drei Monitoren zocken - mit Fermi aber nicht.


----------



## WuBomber411 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Da Nvidia gestern offiziell die finale Version von CUDA 5.0 vorgestellt hat (laut heise.de), glaub ich schon, dass PhysX (CUDA) in Zukunft wohl doch (wieder) ne größere Rolle spielen wird. 
Hab auch irgendwo mal gelesen, dass PhysX vermehrt in Spiele integriert werden soll. Die besten Beispiel dafür dürften wohl Borderlands 2 und Metro: Last Light sein/werden.
Allerdings soll CUDA 5.0 nur mit den kommenden GK110-GPUs funktionieren. Also, erstmal abwarten was demnächst noch alles kommt.


----------



## FKY2000 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

@pcgh_marc:

ja, die großen und teuren Kepler Karten können das endlich mit 3 Monis... aber 

a) der Treiber Support für EF via Catalyst ist ausgereifter, flexibler und BESSER (sowohl in 3D als auch in 2D und speziell das Umschalten zu Single-Moni bzw. Erweiterter Modus = Alltagsnutzen) und
b) mit AMD - Karten ab der 5xxxer Serie ist EF möglich (obs fürs Gaming reicht lassen wir mal so stehen, da sonst wieder die nicht abzuschließende "flüssig oder nicht flüssig"-Diskussion kommt...ICH konnte auch mit der 5850/6850 anständig EF-Zocken, für mich machen 3 Monitore so manches reduzierte Detail wieder wett)

Sorry, aber auf dem Multimonitoring-Gebiet ist AMD schon weit davon gefahren...
(zur Not hätte ich ja jetzt noch was von EF-6 oder EF-9 sagen können, aber das ist ja extrem praxisfern)


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Für Nvidia gibts hingegen den Multi Display Power Saver per Nvidia Inspector 
Zudem kannst du soweit ich weiß mit fast jeder Kepler Karte 4 Monitore ansteuern, also afaik auch GTX 650 oder so.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Na dann viel Spaß beim Post abarbeiten .


----------



## FKY2000 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

4 Monis sind fürs Gaming in jedweder Konstellation nicht praktikabel. 

Power Saver? Wofür? Die neuen 7xxxer haben die Leistungsaufnahme bei EF schon ordentlich gesenkt ggü. den 5ern und 6ern...
Wenn ich kein Bock auf die beiden äußeren Monis habe, wird "Windows Taste + P" gedrückt ......2 Monis gehen aus, Desktop wird prompt auf einen Moni zurück gefahren...fertig !
Nochmal "Windows + P" ... zack alles wieder Eyefinity !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> ja, die großen und teuren Kepler Karten können das endlich mit 3 Monis... aber
> 
> a) der Treiber Support für EF via Catalyst ist ausgereifter, flexibler und BESSER (sowohl in 3D als auch in 2D und speziell das Umschalten zu Single-Moni bzw. Erweiterter Modus = Alltagsnutzen) und
> b) mit AMD - Karten ab der 5xxxer Serie ist EF möglich (obs fürs Gaming reicht lassen wir mal so stehen, da sonst wieder die nicht abzuschließende "flüssig oder nicht flüssig"-Diskussion kommt...ICH konnte auch mit der 5850/6850 anständig EF-Zocken, für mich machen 3 Monitore so manches reduzierte Detail wieder wett)


1) Alle Kepler-Karten mit passenden Anschlüssen können drei Displays
2) Dem besseren Multi-Mon-Support stimme ich zu
3) Schwache Kepler-Karten gibt's auch ... wenngleich spät


----------



## Mr.Korky (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

ich benutze eine 450gts mit nem eigenbau wakü als physx karte und  2 6970 im cf 

ich kann bestimmt auch ifinity machen ! mit physx karte und das schaut schon besser aus bei bad man 

in manchen games ist das echt übertrieben .

das beste finde ich aber einen 2ten monitor noch anschliessen zu können 3d mit physx zocken und temps wasser und ebay usw im auge  haben !


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> 4 Monis sind fürs Gaming in jedweder Konstellation nicht praktikabel.
> 
> Power Saver? Wofür? Die neuen 7xxxer haben die Leistungsaufnahme bei EF schon ordentlich gesenkt ggü. den 5ern und 6ern...
> Wenn ich kein Bock auf die beiden äußeren Monis habe, wird "Windows Taste + P" gedrückt ......2 Monis gehen aus, Desktop wird prompt auf einen Moni zurück gefahren...fertig !
> Nochmal "Windows + P" ... zack alles wieder Eyefinity !


 
Power Saver damit die Karte sobald ich 2 Monitore angeschlossen habe nicht im P8 rumhampelt. Genauso brauche ich den P8 bei Videos nichts.
Ich nutze quasi nur den P12 und den P0. Dadurch habe ich wesentlich weniger Abwärme und Geräuschkulisse bei allen Tätigkeiten die nicht Gamen sind.


----------



## Hotohori (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Radeon und Physx, viel Post, Gummibärchen und ein neuer PC - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Die Übersicht aktueller 3D Monitore fände ich interessant, da bin ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden seit ich mir vor einem Jahr den LG D2342P gekauft hatte. Als Einstieg ok, aber so richtig zufrieden, nur bedingt.


----------

